# Flies



## nking (Dec 15, 2009)

This is kind of a weird question, but I got a phone call from a home owner today, she explained to me that they went out of town on fri afternoon, and returned lastnight (sun). When the walked in they found large horse flys everywhere. They checked all windows and door were closed, is there any particular reason this would occur? Any suggestions are invited. Thanks


----------



## MagicalHome (Apr 12, 2010)

Looks like it was impossible :| can you explain more details? I cannot imagine what would happen???


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Eggs laid somewhere hatched, only takes a day
Then a week to become pupae, then flies emerge from pupae

Horse fly larvae grow in water or moist earth
So must be some other type of fly ?


----------



## fabrk8r (Feb 12, 2010)

Horse flies? Are you certain? Try this link and see if it helps identify the flies. It will also explain what to do to eradicate them.

http://www.idph.state.il.us/envhealth/pcfilthflies.htm


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Something died and the flies found it.
Ron


----------

